# One year ago tomorrow



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Touching story. I sure she is dearly missed. It is so difficult to lose a beloved pet. More than most people know.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I know how hard it is to loose a furbaby. I had to say goodbye to my boy Tucker this past thursday. It sounds like she was deeply loved and led a very good life. Play hard at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

riddle03 said:


> I know how hard it is to loose a furbaby. I had to say goodbye to my boy Tucker this past thursday. It sounds like she was deeply loved and led a very good life. Play hard at the bridge sweet girl.


I'm sorry that you lost Tucker. It is very hard and at this point words can't even describe how I feel about her. She meant os much to me, not only was she my wife and my first dog together, but we were close. My wife found her that day laying near the road, she got hit by a car. I buried her that day in the pouring rain under a weeping willow tree on the Misko's Farm. I've attached a few more pictures.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss, she was a beautiful girl. I know it's hard Peanut's 1 year is coming up and I think about it every day. RIP sweet Penny!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you lost her so tragically. She looks like such a sweet girl and those ears are so cute. The happiness and spunkiness shines so brightly in her face. She is smiling down on you remembering the good times and will be playing with all of our pups until that fateful day when you are reunited again. The anniversaries are so hard and please try to remember the happy times and not that fateful day. May your memories and the love you shared help you thru the hard times.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I LOVE THOSE EARS, THAT SWEET FACE. IAM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS. I KNOW HOW HARD IT IS cOME MAY 15 IT WILL HAVE BEEN 2 YEARS SINCE I LOST MY OLD GOLDEN MAN, BUCK, AND 10 DAYS LATER, ON THE 25, IT WILL HAVE BEEN A YEAR SINCE I LOST MY GOLDEN GIRL KayCee i DREAD mAY


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You express your feelings so well. I was moved to tears. Penny was very much loved and you really cared for her. I am so sorry.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks everyone.I haven't been able to sleep all night, and saide and jake know something is wrong. Sadie has stayed next to me and wont leave my side. Today I plan to light a candle for her, and do all I can to stay away from the pictures. I miss her so much, she wasn't a golden, or a purebred, but I guess because of her is why I donante so much of my time to local rescues. It's my way of saying thank you to her, for giving me everything she had. And people ask me all the time, how and why do you volunteer so much, and its because of her. Theres so many good dogs in shelters that are just like Penny, that need homes, and I guess since I can't keep them all to myself, then I can try to help them find that forever home. But today will be a hard day for me, but I plan to get through it. I'm going to take the wife to IHOP for breakfast and then takes some wild flowers over to her grave and say hello. I love my dogs just as I love my family. I told my wife I wanted to be buried in between them all when I pass away, hopefully she can keep her promise.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am sure that Penny is still watching over you and your family - they never leave us, they are always in our hearts always walk with us - we just can't see them any more.

I understand your pain and your loss, sadly so many of us can relate.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Penny


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your tragic loss of Penny. Tears were flowing and my heart broke for you as I read what you wrote. I have missed a beloved companion like that also. It is so hard. It has been ten years and sometimes at night when I lay down in bed and see his picture on the wall, I still cry. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Please don't harbor any guilt...it was her time to go. I am so sorry for your loss--more than words can say.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear your sad. I too know what it's like as it's just over a year for me too. However, at least my Meg's life wasn't cut tragically short as your Penny's was. I can feel your heartbreak in your words and hope you find some solace in that she must have had a great life cos she lsure ooks very happy in all her photos. Lovely girl.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your tragic loss of your beautiful girl... her memory lives on in the voluntary work you are doing now, and she is with you... every day!!


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I remember you sharing this story with me when I was having a meltdown over losing GQ - I still ache each day over him - and go through the range of emotions all the time - It makes me so mad that you lost Penny how you did, because you are such a good person and such a 'dog' person - it's not fair - and Im sorry that you are so sad but I know how you feel, im only on 3 months but it might have well been yesterday - hugs to you...

xoxoxo


----------

